# Citizen 150M



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

To have one of these is lucky... :thumbsup:










To have two... 










Well you do always need a spare... :sweatdrop:

*

*

*

*

*

*

But to have Five...

In the same watch collection...

Err Well...!!!

That's been described as...

Proper Extreme! :shocking:










These are Citizen 150m Divers from the 1970's - Early 80's... They were the contemporaries of the Seiko 6309-7040/9's... And I do quite like them!!!

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A nice collection,I`m rather fond of mine...




























I`ve described mine as Citizen `68-5372`, cal. 8210. 21 Jewels (Possibly made in June 1973) would this be accurate? :huh:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

wow! i have a job in finding one of those i dont know about five. lucky guy.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve described mine as Citizen `68-5372`, cal. 8210. 21 Jewels (Possibly made in June 1973) would this be accurate? :huh:


I would agree that it's probably from 1973, but are you sure it's got an 8210 movement in it? With that case number - 4-740131 - I'd have expected a different movement. Have you opened it up? If not, please could you!  There should be a movement number stamp near the balance wheel. Potentially a much rarer piece than the 8200 divers (which would be model number 52-0110 from that period btw).

I've not got this kind of diver in my collection so I'm not as well up on them generally as I should be - so if you can take a peek inside yours it would be great.

I have one diver, but a 'compressor' type, from 1968:










Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

K.I.T.T. said:


> To have one of these is lucky... :thumbsup:
> 
> To have two...
> 
> ...


Hi Mike - are these all the same model / movement do you know? Would be interested to know which one(s) they are :thumbsup:

Stephen


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> Morris Minor
> 
> Hi Mike - are these all the same model / movement do you know? Would be interested to know which one(s) they are :thumbsup:
> 
> Stephen


Model Numbers:

62-6198

52-0110

52-0110

62-6198

62-6198

I think you might be right about the date spread 1972'ish - to early 1980s... You used to be able to pick these up for a lot less Â£'s than a Seiko 6309-7040... But they were always quite scarce... Harder to find but cheaper to buy! How things change!

I started collecting them after reading an article on them written by a watch enthusiast called called Les Z. I think it was called 'A Diver face off' or something like that.

Mike


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Model Numbers:
> 
> 62-6198
> 
> ...


thanks for the numbers - I believe the 62-6198's use the 6000 movement, which is less common than the later 8200. Did you know that Citizen made a Chrono Master chronometer grade diver in 1971, rated at 500m? Whilst I think their first diver was made in 1964, using the 'Jet' rotor. I think these two are rather rare though!!

Stephen


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Morris Minor said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve described mine as Citizen `68-5372`, cal. 8210. 21 Jewels (Possibly made in June 1973) would this be accurate? :huh:
> ...


 You are correct, it has a `7470` movement with 23 Jewels,strange that it says 21 jewels on the dial possibly someone swapped the movement or dial? :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW, I don`t know if this has any relevance but it has 740278-Y on the bottom of the dial.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You are correct, it has a `7470` movement with 23 Jewels,strange that it says 21 jewels on the dial possibly someone swapped the movement or dial? :huh:


The 7470 should have 21 jewels - runs at 21,600bph btw - so it may be that the rotor has been replaced if that's what carries the 23j marking.

Stephen


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Morris Minor said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct, it has a `7470` movement with 23 Jewels,strange that it says 21 jewels on the dial possibly someone swapped the movement or dial? :huh:
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up & yes the rota does say 23 Jewels :wink2:

BTW purely for information, unlike most of the Citizen 150m divers I`ve seen mine doesn`t have a lumed rectangle next to the date window just the 15 minute marker.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, I don`t know if this has any relevance but it has 740278-Y on the bottom of the dial.


That's good - it confirms it's the correct dial, so it looks like just the rotor on yours is incorrect.

Stephen


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Morris Minor said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I don`t know if this has any relevance but it has 740278-Y on the bottom of the dial.
> ...


I wonder why it would have been replaced?


----------

